# Basic snowblower



## BadMechanic (Mar 7, 2021)

Im in the market for a snowblower as it is ending the season soon (hopefully). Bought my first house in Nov, so now Im responsible for clearing my driveway. Never used one before, but am not a stranger to snow removal. I got the carhartt coat and bibs to prove it.

After searching and searching through various brands, seems like theres not many basic options left. For me, the less options, the better. I just need something to throw snow. I prefer manual everything (except labor). I dont need a light, starter, extra joysticks to turn the chutes etc.

Do these kinds still exist or will I have to get something with extra options I dont wish to have?

Sorry if this gets asked a lot. Thank you.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Well... Ohio? How much snow do you generally get and do you have a budget in mind?


----------



## BadMechanic (Mar 7, 2021)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> Well... Ohio? How much snow do you generally get and do you have a budget in mind?


New York.
We get over 100in per season. Im not really on a budget. Im just looking for something that throws snow with minimal bells and whistles. Id have no problem paying for the right machine for me.

My driveway is flat. Longest is 50ft deep, widest point is 40ft but goes down to 25ft wide around garage.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

Its too bad you live way over there, my Yamaha would be perfect for you (its a 1998 and selling it as I got the Honda HSS724 with all those bells and whistles that my back appreciates!) 

A Yamaha tracked or wheeled in good condition would be a good choice. I think they went to 2005-2008 before they dropped them entirely then came back with a bells and whistles 

Mine is throwing snow as good as it did new, I have probably 2500-3000 sq feet I clear and it has original belts. My problems is a back issue and the manual aspects. Ergonomics are great with control positions perfect and solid crank for the chute rotation and another lever for the distance. 

I used to like Toro but I played with their chute control the other day and whiles its manual it comes across as chincy and would jam if it gets ice build up. 

Ariens or a Troy Built would be worth looking at. If in good shape used is fine. I had a used Toro 30 years or better back, it went through 3 owners and I sold it to a guy with small driveway and he used it for another 4 or 5 years before it finally fell apart completely.


----------



## The Q (Dec 19, 2016)

Being flat and only 2000 sq.ft. a single stage Toro 821 or 721 or a Ariens SS21 path pro would work well for you.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

you can't go wrong with bigger than you think you need for when we get a good dumping in the 50 mile NYC radius 

take a trip to a toro and ariens dealer look at the 924's or 926's 

the bells and whistle's . think down the line, with most people keeping a snow blower for 20 years , do you want to be fighting a heavy machine than to turn it around?


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Are you thinking new or used?

If you are thinking used, the old school Toro 724 or even the newer 824 PowerThrow would be a good choice. 

New - there are a few machines in the $900- $1K range Toro or Ariens. They will have the least bells and whistles. 

I favor 2-stage vs. the larger single stage machines . . . particularly with over 100" of snow per season.


----------



## Matty74 (Nov 21, 2013)

Ariens 28 Deluxe SHO. You’ll be set for a long, long time


----------



## robs9 (Sep 5, 2018)

I would look for a Toro 1028 Power Max. I bought one new in 2008 and never looked back. It just goes. The chute control is great. The only problem with mine right now is chute does not want to stay locked in place when I adjust for distance. It eventually does but I have to play with it. Will have to look at it when I have more time. That's the only thing in 13 years. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I'd be looking at 24" wide, 2 stage, with the biggest engine you can find, 26" wide for the max. I'd be looking at a minimum of 250cc for a 24" and 275cc for a 26".

For me I prefer 26". My driveway is 2 car by 2 car but I do several neighbors. Anything wider than 26" is too bulky and I have 27", 29", 30", I also have 22" and 24". I like the 22" and 24" and would prefer the 22" but it only has a 5hp engine and is underpowered in the wet snow.

If you want new look at in this order Ariens, Simplicity, Toro, MTD/Cub Cadet.

If you can turn a wrench most of us prefer used especially if you are looking at basic.

One must is a crank to turn the chute, a nice touch is a lever and cable to turn the chute up and down though not necessary. A joystick is nice but not necessary.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

I second Matty74's recommendation.

The Deluxe 28 SHO is a great value for the $. With 100" of snow per year, it has the power to handle whatever winter throws at you. The ice drill chute control is as simple as it gets and works very well.

Check out the Toro Power Max 9/28 and the Ariens Platinum 24 SHO and Honda machines also.

If you are able and willing to work on (repair/modify) the machine and are really only interested in one with no bells and whistles you could look at a used 24" Ariens 10000 series or 924 series from the 1970's or 80's, or a 7 or 8 HP 24" Toro from the 70's or 80's.

Lot's to consider, use the search function on this site and read the many threads on the different machines, the next 6 months are the best time to buy a machine.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

BadMechanic said:


> After searching and searching through various brands, seems like theres not many basic options left. For me, the less options, the better. I just need something to throw snow. I prefer manual everything


You may want to consider a good used Honda HS series from before 2015. Few bells and whistles, just solid performance. They tend to last 30+ years with proper maintenance & use.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

a good single stage if you can get to it every 8 inches. Toro or Honda.
otherwise a good used Honda HS724 or 928 bought in off season for best prices.


----------



## Falstaff (Feb 17, 2021)

tabora said:


> You may want to consider a good used Honda HS series from before 2015. Few bells and whistles, just solid performance. They tend to last 30+ years with proper maintenance & use.


^ ...what he wrote. Keep in mind the adage.... A bigger machine can do just about everything a smaller machine can do. A smaller machine can't do everything a bigger machine can do.


----------



## BadMechanic (Mar 7, 2021)

Thanks for all the suggestions. 
Id prefer new just so Im not inheriting someone elses problem child.
Also, Im only 30 so in 20 years I may consider having someone else do my drive way.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

BadMechanic said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions.
> Id prefer new just so Im not inheriting someone elses problem child.
> Also, Im only 30 so in 20 years I may consider having someone else do my drive way.


oh.......should have seen your name.

ya, buy new. most new snowblowers only have a life expectancy of 7 years. ( dealer told me this of all people )


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

7 years ? And you believed him ? The world isn't that bad...yet !


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

Also, Im only 30 so in 20 years I may consider having someone else do my drive way.

At 65+ I am doing my own so at 50, sheese, would I love to be 50 again!

If its new and no lawn per back yard and trails to blow then wheeled is a good option. Try the controls to see if they suit you. 

As noted as much as I loved the Toro, the chute control was totally negative view. Not sure what is with Toro, it took them years to get a discharge adjust at the handle bars and then they came up with that thing. 

Honda costs a lot but will live forever. Base model is manual pull though you do wind up with electric chute control and the trigger control (I think thats a plus in any machine but that is me - I have a lot of maneuvering to do.


----------



## BadMechanic (Mar 7, 2021)

I kinda do want to look more into the hondas. After reading a bit about toro and ariens, their engines arent exactly the best. Unless it was misinformation, then Ill disregard. But with Honda, might be a "buy once, cry once" kind of deal. Im not afraid of doing routine maintenance, trouble shooting or even repair. I work for USPS and do all those things on industrial mail processing equipment. Belts, bearings and rollers are my main job. I minor in some electrical but mostly mechanical.

Id rather just buy something that can withstand time with proper care.

Also, no reason to get tracks, but the more I watch videos on em, I may just throw caution into the wind.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

RIT333 said:


> 7 years ? And you believed him ? The world isn't that bad...yet !


some of the people i have met selling used snowblowers the life expectancy would be less than that on new machines.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Ariens and Toro have bad engines is not true. They use Chinese engines and some on here have had them for 30 years, specifically Cranman using them on his Cranberry equipment. I have Tecumseh engines that are 50 years old and still running fine. Ariens uses LCT engines, a very good engine. Regarding Honda, the GX is better than the GC series, I believe the GC uses some plastic parts, or a plastic cam gear or something. There's many on here that have been using for years the Harbor Freight Predator engine. If Ariens was using a junk engine it would hurt their brand, they are still family owned.


----------



## BadMechanic (Mar 7, 2021)

Thanks for the reply. I wasnt sure and figured Id ask about them.

Im kinda liking the Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO. For the price point, it has a lot going for it. 

Also, the HF predator engines are great. I swapped a 6.5hp into a minibike about 10 years ago. Went from (I believe) a 2.5hp or 3hp to a 6.5.. Now that was fun. I rejetted the carb on it as well. I would always recommend those.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

BadMechanic said:


> Also, no reason to get tracks, but the more I watch videos on em, I may just throw caution into the wind.


Once you've had (Honda HSS) track, you'll never go back...


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

The Ariens SHO.series are great machines but as far as the deluxe lineup the 24” has the best power to width setup, (254cc) I have one I got for $50 and rebuilt after Lowe’s hit it with a fork truck before they even put it together. lol it’s as good as new now but still wish I had a SHO.


----------



## BadMechanic (Mar 7, 2021)

So what differences between the 24 and 28?
I put em side by side on the ariens website and it was only showing dimensions.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

On the SHO there are much larger engines and some other differences, on the Deluxe the 24 and 28 both use the same 254cc engine


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Dauntae said:


> On the SHO there are much larger engines and some other differences, on the Deluxe the 24 and 28 both use the same 254cc engine


In that case i would prefer the 24.


----------



## jonnied12 (Jan 14, 2017)

BadMechanic said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions.
> Id prefer new just so Im not inheriting someone elses problem child.
> Also, Im only 30 so in 20 years I may consider having someone else do my drive way.


Oh come on, I'll be 70 next week and I still do my snow blowing. My driveway is about 150 ft. long and all uphill. OK, it's only uphill in one direction, its all downhill when I turn around for the next pass.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

BadMechanic said:


> Im in the market for a snowblower as it is ending the season soon (hopefully). Bought my first house in Nov, so now Im responsible for clearing my driveway. Never used one before, but am not a stranger to snow removal. I got the carhartt coat and bibs to prove it.
> 
> After searching and searching through various brands, seems like theres not many basic options left. For me, the less options, the better. I just need something to throw snow. I prefer manual everything (except labor). I dont need a light, starter, extra joysticks to turn the chutes etc.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the Snowblower Forum!

Yes, this gets asked alot.
But you have clearly laid down your personal criteria, so the answer here is abundantly clear.
Regardless of how bad a mechanic you are, you are obviously savvy enough to realize a gee-gaw is just another doo-dad to break.
Here's a well-thought of blower in Painesville.





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com





These units hold their value against all logic. So if you sell it in 20 years, you'll probably get what you paid for it if you keep it in good condition.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

I would guess that the Honda is "probably" older than 12 yrs old. And I doubt it sold for 2600. Finally, if seller really paid $2600 only 12 yrs ago, then that shoots down your argument that they will sell for purchase price 20 yrs later.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Rooskie said:


> Here's a well-thought of blower in Painesville.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's certainly not the blower for you! That's a friction disc HS80 and is likely 32-38 years old. Lots of the parts are no longer available. Was about $1200 new.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

tabora said:


> That's certainly not the blower for you! That's a friction disc HS80 and is likely 32-38 years old. Lots of the parts are no longer available. Was about $1200 new.





BadMechanic said:


> Im kinda liking the Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO. For the price point, it has a lot going for it.


Golly, I thought the unit was well-regarded from what I've read in these pages.....
Well, hey, Bad Mechanic, forget what I said. 
Tabora is right. Expensive parts, if you can find them at all.
The fate of every Honda Snowblower.
Wait a couple months and you'll be able to pick up an Old Ariens which will perform it's specified task with economy and aplomb. 
And it is even possible to get a lawn mower, roto-tiller, lawn vac, shredder, power cart and a sulky to ride on, if you like! And it all hooks up to your snowblower powerplant!
Honda ain't offering that for any money.
I apologize for my previous response, I was bullied into it by peer pressure.
No one here likes me going on and on and on about how Ariens is the answer to all your lawn care needs powered by the same tractor.
They are of the opinion that newer is gooder and they're fond-a for Honda.
Here in Ohio, Mr. Mechanic, we are better served by vintage equipment, Made in America!
If you haven't seen it yet, look up Moderator Scott's site on Ariens.
I would venture to say it is the pinnacle of information you will find on Ariens, bar none.
You'll also have the personal pride in keeping an old line going.
Much like owning a vintage auto. You seem like the type of guy who'd prefer to work on his own equipment than having one handed to you.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

tabora said:


> That's certainly not the blower for you! That's a friction disc HS80 and is likely 32-38 years old. Lots of the parts are no longer available. Was about $1200 new.


Same verdict on the HS70, as well?


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

tabora said:


> That's certainly not the blower for you! That's a friction disc HS80 and is likely 32-38 years old. Lots of the parts are no longer available. Was about $1200 new.


How about this one? I believe the parts are still made for these?





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

That appears to be a good buy, price-wise. The bottom of the bucket looks suspect...either dirt, or rust. Parts should not be a problem. Certainly worth a look.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

RIT333 said:


> That appears to be a good buy, price-wise. The bottom of the bucket looks suspect...either dirt, or rust. Parts should not be a problem. Certainly worth a look.


I see at least one shoe on the back of the bucket. It certainly doesn't mean it's set properly, though.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

That was my situation back in 1998 Our blower load at the time was major as I was having to shovel the roof (see the Ridge Vent post )

In our case it was also a need for tracked as paths to sheds out back and half the room went on the porch and in short order you could not see out.

The snow off the roof was packed and that took a serious machine. I might well have gone with Honda but in the 24 inch width we needed, they only had 5 hp and it had a low chute to deal with the power sapping of the hyrdostatic. The chute direction control was also in a bad location as you had to lean down to work it. 

I had worked with Yamaha at another job and while it was more expensive, it had a 6 hp engine that was as good as an 8 hp, control on panel, solid everything and we bought it.

I am only giving it up after 22 years because of back issues and the advantage of a battery stat with trigger controls on the Honda HSS724 which is expensive. But it will last as long as I do.

The Yamaha had one failure of a float bowl, belts are still original and in like new condition, the engine works as good now as it did in 98 and I would love to have it in the Honda (Honda engine has proven good but its still not as good as the Yamaha for get down grunt and keep slinging the worst compacted snow tough you just slow down and its fine, just not as good a pace in that stuff) 

So yea, if you are in for the long haul and have the need for it, top machine is the way to go and Honda is that clearly (Yamaha in Canada competes but that is not easy normal times and right now not at all)

I did a lot of the same thing you do and the last thing I wanted or needed was to work on a machine when snow was falling. I needed it cleaned up and done with. Now I have a bit of latitude as I have one neighbor for sure who will blow me out if I am down, but I don't expect the Honda will go down.


----------



## Huntergreen (Sep 24, 2017)

Beginning of the season I bought the Ariens platinum 24 inch with the 369cc engine without fuel injection. Blasted through our 30 inch storm and EOD monster. I based my needs on the big storms, not our usual storms. Btw, I live in far north jersey.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

BadMechanic said:


> So what differences between the 24 and 28?
> I put em side by side on the ariens website and it was only showing dimensions.


I see that Honda sold I posted for you. Did you buy it?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

RIT333 said:


> I would guess that the Honda is "probably" older than 12 yrs old. And I doubt it sold for 2600. Finally, if seller really paid $2600 only 12 yrs ago, then that shoots down your argument that they will sell for purchase price 20 yrs later.


I sold a 30 year old Honda HS828 in January 2021 for $2450........original price in 1991 was $1899
Sold a 20 year old HS928 for $2350 last week. 
Sold a Honda HS80 that was built i think in 1987 for $1500 a couple weeks ago.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> I sold a 30 year old Honda HS828 in January 2021 for $2450........original price in 1991 was $1899
> Sold a 20 year old HS928 for $2350 last week.
> Sold a Honda HS80 that was built i think in 1987 for $1500 a couple weeks ago.


I guess those sales are a corollary to your parts cost question...


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

They would never sell out here in CT for that kind of money .. actually, I dont know of anyone that owns a Honda blower in this area .... I am sure there are, but I never seen one in all my years operating in this area.

Mainly Ariens, Toro, Craftsman and the like ......


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

BadMechanic said:


> in the market for a snow blower as it is ending the season soon (hopefully). Bought my first house in Nov, so now I'm responsible for clearing my driveway. Never used one before, but am not a stranger to snow removal. I got the Carhartt coat and bibs to prove it.
> 
> After searching and searching through various brands, seems like there's not many basic options left.
> For me, the less options, the better. I just need something to throw snow. I prefer manual everything (except labor).
> ...


============================================================================================

Hello my fellow New Yorker,

With our weather being as what it is which is typically )(_&^%$%^T&_( and more crap; The more power and weight you have the better as you will always have reserve power and with lighter accumulations you will have a snow mule that will bare cough once while clearing everything you have to clear and you will be less tired when you finish. 

You have to decide how much money to spend and go from there as anything above 8 horse power will have both electric and recoil start and a headlight generally. 

A bigger snow mule above 8 horsepower with lights and electric start will be taxed much less and the engine will last much longer no matter the snow load. 
As a Toro owner and user for over 50 years the quality and workmanship in their machines is excellent; but some of the owners here have had issues with paint jobs and poor welding. 

One of the 14 horse power 2 stage Toro's with tracks will work well and have plenty of traction to clear snow and even though its a 14 horsepower snow mule you will always have power for clearing heavy wet snows even though they do not come annually. They have a proven transmission that has been used on the Toro Dingo track drive tractor if I remember correctly. The Toro 14 horse 2 stage wheel drive unit is a unit to consider as well. 

I have to deal with heavy wet salt laden crap every year as I live on a NYS secondary road and they use too much salt which only makes clearing it worse unless the weather is below freezing and near zero as its too cold to snow. 

You need to think of useable horsepower and torque as money in the bank that will always be there for you as long as the machine is maintained.

The more power and weight you have the easier it will be to work and you will spend less time doing it and a 14 horsepower Toro hydro drive unit will cost less than a honda 2 stage snow blower and is something your spouse can use as well. 

Leon


----------

